# John deere 4100 FEL issue



## rsmith02184 (Jun 12, 2012)

One of the hydraulic cylinders that controls forward/backward tilt of the bucket is not working. With no load, the bucket falls forward. The up/down cylinders are fine, it is just the tilt that is bad (the dumping motion).

So, what is the best way to fix this? A cylinder rebuild? What kind of shop would I take it to to get it fixed? Is there a ballpark cost on this repair

Thanks


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

You should first determine if the problem is in the cylinder or the loader valve. A couple of ways you can do this. You can swap the lift hoses for the bucket hoses at the loader valve, then see if the problem remains with the bucket (bad bucket cylinder) or if the lift functions starts showing the bad behavior (bad valve). You could also plug the connections on the bucket to see if the bucket stills falls forward with no load (bad bucket cylinder), or if it now stays in place (bad loader valve).

It's most likely the cylinder packings had failed, in that case take it to a hydraulics shop, they can rebuild it.


----------

